# roadtrip spam from Raglan NZ



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2005)

raglan nz is a cool lil' surfing town where you find just as many california accents as you do kiwi accents  These pictures all came out contrasty quite like the 'joyride post' from yesterday:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 8, 2005)

mark, your killing me. these are ridiculous.

great work pakeha.


md


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mark, your killing me. these are ridiculous.
> 
> great work pakeha.
> 
> ...



thanks my paheka bro with the southern accent! 8)


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 8, 2005)

That is just sick!

 :shock: 

Where are you getting those colours from?  Here I am stuck in the dead of winter and you are tourturing me with intensity of colour that can only be described as other worldly!

Wow!

That is just sick!


----------



## AquaCan (Jan 8, 2005)

those are some of the most beautiful landscapes I have ever seen!
you have some great skill
thanks for sharing


----------



## Aoide (Jan 8, 2005)

They are all great, but I love the composition of the 3rd one.  I feel like I'm standing there.  Beautiful shots.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 8, 2005)

Very, very nice to see on a cold dreary day back in Canada. 

Keep up the great work. 

Eric


----------



## Tammy (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree these are gorgeous - and kinda mean considering it's nothing but hum drum grey in these parts...... ack.... I'm just jealous - great work!


----------



## areuwhatudream (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW! Those are amazing! I want to go there more than anything... it looks surreal


----------



## angelikmermaid (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG :shock:  i cant tell you how beautiful those pictures are.. omg wow..


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2005)

You must be having an extra deal with the sun, Mark! Else why would it shine in the way it does, giving you the light you get, in EVERY photo that you take???? 

Congratulations!
I see a new "vonnagy"-thread and KNOW I'm going to find only "eye-pleasers". What else can I say? 
THANK YOU.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 9, 2005)

4 and 5 looks so sharp and clear. 

6 looks like a scene from The Lord of the Rings!


----------



## walter23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Whaddaya mean they "came out all contrasty?"


They look cool, but I don't believe they're the result of accidental lighting or camera behavior 

Nice shots.


----------



## will965 (Jan 9, 2005)

WOW :shock: . Oh, your screensaver is amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Aga (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow... :shock:... in a word- beautiful.


----------



## Lula (Jan 9, 2005)

HI Mark! Beautifull shots, just brilliant, i loved them all....
Great work  :thumbsup:


----------



## errant_star (Jan 9, 2005)

And sticking with the majority ... your photos are amazing ... as usual ... you are an inspiration to say the least   

Keep 'em coming ... please!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 9, 2005)

#s 1 thru 7 are my favorites, we should all just sale our cameras


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 9, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mark, your killing me. these are ridiculous.



thanks MD for sharing my thoughts


----------



## scotlynnd (Jan 9, 2005)

awesome shots, what an amazing location!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 10, 2005)

Another set of truely beautiful shots mate.  

(I am either gunna have to hurt you - or visit you when I come to Kiwi land - which will be .. drum roll... around the 14th of March)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 10, 2005)

Duckie! Super photos from you then, too??????? Great! Something to look forward to.
(Should Mark be on his way to Georgia then??? ... There _is_ something on his agenda ... was it Georgia? Was it then? Must check the "Photo Locations" yet again...)


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL - I can see an "international TPF" on the way mate. Maybe if we stayed at each other's houses it would actually be affordable (almost).


----------



## Picksure (Jan 10, 2005)

:shock:  :shock:  was my first reaction.....

Was looking at these yesterday while sitting in a cloudy winter day with freezing rain. You kinda get one colour in a photo, "grey".  Ya you could get some shots, but thanks for sharing these wonderful colourful photos to warm me up.


----------



## John E. (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pictures, I sure admire your style, couldn't pick a favourite as they are all good


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 10, 2005)

great job. those are the most vibrant and beautiful pictures ive ever seen on these boards.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 10, 2005)

geeze, you folks are too much  I think that is the most responses i ever got from my photos.

and duckie, i'll look forward when you and the wife arrive in NZ! it'll be the unofficial NZ tpf meetup!

btw - these pics where taken in Raglan about 40 mins from Hamilton - one of the places you are planning to stay. its a great place to for photography!


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 11, 2005)

DAMN THESE ARE GOOD!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2005)

WoW... Great Shots!!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 11, 2005)

These are just so beautiful!!!

Btw - could you please take some photos of lupins for me? (that is, if you get them in the north island!)


----------

